# some people *pics* UPDATE



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, so since i might get some hairless girls, i e-mailed someone with them for sale on kijiji, here's the email:

me: hi, i was wondering if you had 2 or 3 girls for sale right now, the food, bedding etc they're on (and you know, the general stuff you need to know

dood guy:I dont have anymore pups right now, but i got a big adult female hairless that i bred alot that i am willing to sell because im gonna stop breeding rats. shes about a year and a half old. asking 20$ if you want a pup i might have some hairless in a few weeks maby longer for 10$ ea. my normals are 5$

me: okay, well let me know when you have some pups, thanks for your time 

oh, and just out of curiosity, how many litters has momma had?

dood guy: about 8

 8?!?! how did she make it to a year and a half?

the other person i contacted:
me: hi, i was wondering about how old the hairless rats are, if you have 3 females available, and what bedding and food they are kept on, also the males are seperated from the females right? just making sure  thanks

person: there about 5 months and are kept on soft wood bedding, fed rodent block, when of age i leave the females and 1 male together, right now there seperate thanks call -------------

so does that mean when they are old enough to breed she puts them in with the boys? it just makes me angry, i feel sorry for poor momma :'( :x :evil:


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: some people >*

OMG whats wrong with these people! I feel sorry for the poor ratties.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

I hate people like that. Hate hate with a passion. Ignorance you can forigve, but .. ugh. Stick them in a cage and breed them constantly for a few years. See how they fricken feel!

I wish I lived nearer - I would be a dead cert for getting that momma hairless. Poor girl must have had such a rough ride


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

i know, if i end up getting my girls, im gettin momma.
i want to save that momma so bad, even though she wouldnt be with me for long 

poor momma


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

oh, im about to e-mail him right now

any ideas for what i should say?

i was thinking along the lines of: "i might be interested in momma, but if you ever do decide to breed again, please dont stress the mommas with 8 litters, there should be an absolute maximum of 3 litters per momma, and not back to back"

not that exact wording, but something along those lines, ideas?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

Honestly, I wouldn't even bother. People like that will do what THEY want to do, and telling them otherwise will only get their back up.

Ask questions about the momma, see how often she's handled, temperment, previous health history etc. Ask WHY he's bred her so much. Did he breed her from a similar overbred mother etc. That way you can get a bit more info about momma and his practices. You might find that his treatment of the momma, and also her breeding lines, may mirror that of his other girls (past, present and future)


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

ok thanks. now that i think about it, you're right, no point in arguing he wont listen, im gonna e-mail him now, thanks again


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

well, he e-mailed me back:
She is Picked up and taken out every day. She never bites. She likes regular hamster\rat food, dog food, fruit, and other things. No tumors ever. got her in a pet shop with her brother a year ago. she was about 4 or 5 months old when i got her. No pics yet but Ill get some in a day or so. She looks alot nicer then her brother.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

I hope you get her! I know it won't help the "big picture," but my heart goes out to her.  I recently took in a momma rat who was going to be "snake food" if she didn't find a new home, and I'm so glad I decided to get her. Our brood wouldn't be the same without her.  And yeah, I think it would be a good idea not to lecture the idiot who has got her right now....until AFTER you have the rat. :wink:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people >*

the only problem is, my mom isnt going to be home for a few days, so its hard to ask  plus i STILL dont have a new cage


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

heres momma pics


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: some people *pics**

Aww she's so cute! I hope you can get her!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

oh and guys, since she's old now and prolly fragile and stuff, do you think i should keep her in a 30-40 gallon tank if i can get her, or just stick with a cage? i want the rest of her life to be worry free and make up for all the bad stuff in her past, and not risk her getting hurt, she probably isnt too coordinated having to be in a tank taking care of bubs her whole life anyways, i dont want her falling off a ramp or out of a hammock or something :'(

im asking the guy if he can sell her cage with her, according to him he "has too many rats right now" so he _should_ have a spare cage, plus he's a "breeder" right? makes it more likely, he also has a baby albino hairless he is willing to sell me, i also asked what her name is


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

momma's name is gabriella  he has cages he can sell me, waiting for an update on prices and pictures, but the albino hairless bub is unfortunately a male  i could get him neutered but ill be lucky if i even get gabriella


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

What a sweet looking girl! I'm sure she'd be thrilled to spend "retirement" with you! Good luck!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

thanks, he hasnt sent me back the cage sizes or pics yet, but some people arent nocturnal like me


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

heres somethin i made a few minutes ago (nothing compared to what daisy can do, but its my first time)









the name gabriella didnt want to work so i had to put gabby


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: some people *pics**

shes so adorable, i really hope you get her, i keep checking back here waiting to see haha


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

kay i just realized photobucket is messed so it keeps showing the same picture


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

im also thinking of just making one of those "spare cages" like off dapper rat, since she's kinda old, what do ya think? i can get her a cage but if you think the tub style is safer i'll go with that

im e-mailing this thread to my mom, maybe that'll convince her but prolly not
i want her really bad, i swear if she comes home tomorrow with a cage i will be the happiest person in the world, and my room would be surprisingly clean (rats gotta free range )


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

she's like 2 years old? that's elderly, but not geriatric, so i would say she can probably do a regular cage, and the exercise it gives her might prolong her life, who knows? good luck with her, the poor thing really needs a loving family.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

ill probably go with a regular cage, do you think i should get her a buddy if i magically convince my mom? there's a pet store in my area that sells hairless for $9.99, i called around today


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

Of course! Always have two or more rats, especially since this dear has spent her whole life raising children, I doubt she'd know what to do being alone.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: some people *pics**

poor momma! I'm so glad you are taking it upon yourself to try and get her into a good home, good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, so my mom came home from work for an hour today, and i begged her for a million years and told her im not eating till she says yes, so she said she's gonna research allergies to hairless rats tonight :mrgreen: *jumps up and down with excitement* we might go visit her tomorrow to see if she's allergic (which prolly wont do anything, but im hoping since we're there she'll say yes and give in) she tried to start an argument by saying "we dont even have a cage..." then i simply said "he's selling a cage with her" and she huffed and went upstairs. she also asked where i found her and i said on kijiji so i think she might contact dude man but i doubt it

well, i guess its better than nothing


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's a promising sign - if your mum is anything like mine it's all for show. When she sees the gorgeous little bundle of nakieness, fingers crossed, she'll give in.



Here's hoping, for you and the momma! She's a doll and looks quite big! My boy nakies are huge, but my girls have always been on the smaller side. Must be nice having a nice squishy nakie girl cuddle for a change LOL

(I'm glad I posted that last bit on a rat forum where people will understand what I mean LOL)


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lmao ration : P i noticed she was pretty big, my girls are pretty small too, i've always wanted a big squish, but never really wanted boys, i dont particularly like binge scent marked upon : P god i sure hope she gives in, whenever she's around im on "hunger strike" and when she's not home i stuff my face, cuz i keep telling her until you say yes im not eating, i know it wont really help the situation but meh...

the guy is selling me a cage with her for $15, he says it's only big enough for one adult rat, but its only until i can get a bigger one, hopefully my mom doesnt think she'll be bad for her allergies  that would suck
AHH HOUSE IS ON!! *runs away from computer and turns on tv*


----------



## XprincessXchloeX (Mar 14, 2008)

omg rats look so wierd without hair!! do u shave them 2 make them look like that??


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

It's awesome that you're trying to get momma!!! True rat lover you are (though I guess you have to be to be on this forum  )!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

no, you dont have to shave them, its a genetic "mutation" (if thats the right word) someone on here who knows about genetics more than i do could prolly give you an idea how it works C=


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't got a clue about the specifics of the genetics of hairless, but the most common 'hairless' (meaning they do have a small amount of hair, whiskers and eyelashes) are called 'double rex'. It's basically (I think) a breeding of two rex genes.

If you want specifics, I hope A1APassion gets involved in this thread - she knows lots about that stuff me thinketh 

Regardless of their genes though - nakies are the best thing since sliced bread! (I love my furries, but there is something special about a nakie that makes my insides go squishy)

Rascal, let us know how it goes later on today! I'll be waiting for the 'My mom fell in love and we've come home with momma and 3 nakie babies...' LOL


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ill be waiting for that too lol
i've got my mom's mom involved in this (she rescues poor unfortunate animals) and if she cant convince her then i've got a stubborn mom : P


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I see baby t-shirts around saying "If mum says no .. ask grandma"

LOL, how appropriate


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, my grandma took in this stray cat they named laska (another language for love) and he needed leg surgery or he needed it amputates or something, so i knew she'd help the situation


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

UPDATE: my mom got her allergies tested, and i think the results are supposed to be back tomorrow  me excited


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

OOO I'm excited too (by association of course!) lol Did you go and see the momma yet???


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

no, my mom hasnt been home and i went to my dad's this weekend so i couldnt  

i think when my mom gets the results, im just gonna run to the bulk barn, buy stuff for suebees, run to the other store to get fleece, run to the pet store and buy toys and treats, jump up and down and run in circles, then go pick her up, even if the results say she's allergic (which would suck)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah that would suck, but oh well  (jk)

So do you plan on keeping the momma at your mums and Ozzy at your dads? Or keep them both at your dads and bring momma home with you to your moms? JW


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

gab (the momma) will be living at my moms house, ozzy and molly are staying at my dads (they have fur so they'd be bad for my moms allergies )

and ration, that was a very confusing paragraph you just wrote


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Everything I do seems to confuse someone (including me LOL)

How often are you at your mums vs your dads? (not being nosey, just wondering how much you-time sweet little gab will get)

I would probably QT at your mums house, but travel (if not too far) between your dad and your mums house with her. But that's just be - I couldn't bare to be parted from such a gorgeous old girl lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my mom has custody over us, so more time than the other 2 get (but my dad and stepmom give the girls attention etc etc when im not there) trust me, gab will get more than enough me time, atleast like 5 hours out time when im at my mums, i can ask my dad if i can bring her over when im at his house, and she could spend time with oz and moll (after intros of course) if my moms allergy tests come back and she isnt allergic to rats at all, then the girls will be coming home and living with me permanently (wouldnt that be great, im fantasizing bout it right now lol) which i think would be better for ozzy and molly, considering i can do limited things with them, my dad and stepmom are VERY strict about them  the drive to my dads is only about 5-10 minutes, that wouldnt be too much for gab im sure

and ration, as for QT at my moms, she's living at my moms, once again confusing


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol, I did kind of mean in my round-about way that because she was at your mums, and your other girls are at your dads - QT at your mums is good. God, lol this is what happens when I don't sleep for two nights - my brain shuts down. 

Perhaps I should hire you to follow me around and translate? 

Good luck with your mums allergy test!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

SHE SAID YES!!!!!!!!!!! OMG IM EXCITED!!!!!! its under one condition though (i hate conditions) which is: if gabby makes her sick, she has to go to my dads  fair enough though i suppose, i'd just be at my dads alot more lol

i have permission from my dad, but we have to talk it over with my step mom, wont that be fun....

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

YaY! I'm excited for you! Thank you rat_rascals mom! Momma Gabby will be forever thankful, I'm sure


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im gonna post so many pictures of that little nekkid girl u'll all be sick of her : P


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i think we're gonna pick her up tonight, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

fairy tale story with a happy ending! lol jk i want to see pics.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i made her a thread in meet my rat


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: some people >*



Ration1802 said:


> I hate people like that. Hate hate with a passion. Ignorance you can forigve, but .. ugh. Stick them in a cage and breed them constantly for a few years. See how they fricken feel!
> 
> I wish I lived nearer - I would be a dead cert for getting that momma hairless. Poor girl must have had such a rough ride



People like that shouldn't breed.


----------

